# YouTube now has 2 billion daily views



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Five years ago, two former PayPal employees launched a barebones beta site that allowed people to post and watch videos online. YouTube, now by far the most popular Internet destination for video, will mark that anniversary today by announcing its traffic has exceeded 2 billion daily views.


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/05/17/BUDV1DEQLD.DTL


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Would have been quite nice to be the inventor of it  

Nice little earner, Google bought it for $1.65 billion :up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

2 billion page views a day is a _lot_ of traffic. I wonder what the bandwidth usage numbers are. 

Peace...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

i love you tube for the music vids


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I do as well but I hate how the links to videos I post on my Facebook profile break because the content was taken down (for whatever reason). 

Peace...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I would not touch facebook with a long pole lol


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't use a pole either. I use my home computer, mostly. 

Facebook isn't that bad and I tend NOT to post a lot of personal info there. 

Peace...


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Blackmirror said:


> i love you tube for the music vids


Yeah, me too, not really for the video's, but the music, there is a lot of music on there that you cant find elsewhere sometimes


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

And they made the changes on the site that slowed things down. The thumbnail images come up blank at times now and can take a long time to load and get worse later in the day when I guess more are at the site.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I cant watch youtube after 6pm too slow for me


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I think they're having issues keeping up with the traffic bandwidth-wise. I find that I can't watch HD videos most of the time on my 3 Meg connection, and if I look at the router, the WAN traffic is only downloading at around 100 KB/sec, so I know it's not my connection. Sometimes (evenings, most often), I can't watch anything but the lowest quality without constantly waiting for it to buffer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The speed at Youtube are very very slow and I back out of the HD on most any more because your waiting and wait for it to even start playing and then it plays faster then it downloads.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

hewee said:


> The speed at Youtube are very very slow and I back out of the HD on most any more because your waiting and wait for it to even start playing and then it plays faster then it downloads.


Can you post a link to a HD video that behaves this way for you? HD video is HUGE so you'll want to have a fast broadband Internet connection to download HD video smoothly.

What speed Internet connection do you have and what speed computer are you using?

On my AMD 3200+ @ 2GHz system w/ 1.5GB of RAM, this video (viewed at 720p) downloads just fine but playback isn't 100% smooth. My CPU is pegged while the video plays as well.

EDIT: I have Comcast cable modem Internet service and the above video downloads at a rate between 523Kbps - 1.1MBps.

I like the Pink Floyd soundtrack. :up:

Peace...


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Can you post a link to a HD video that behaves this way for you? HD video is HUGE so you'll want to have a fast broadband Internet connection to download HD video smoothly.
> 
> What speed Internet connection do you have and what speed computer are you using?
> 
> ...


Playback is smooth for me, and no buffer issues on it tonight (3 MBps ADSL connection). Are you talking kilobits and megabits or kilobytes and megabytes?

My specs are 3.56 GHz Dual Core, GeForce 7900GT, 4 GB RAM


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JStergis said:


> Playback is smooth for me, and no buffer issues on it tonight (3 MBps ADSL connection). Are you talking kilobits and megabits or kilobytes and megabytes?


Since my network monitor reports the "kb" and "mb" in caps, I'm thinking kilobytes and megabytes are the units.



> My specs are 3.56 GHz Dual Core, GeForce 7900GT, 4 GB RAM


Makes sense. 

Peace...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

tomdkat said:


> Can you post a link to a HD video that behaves this way for you? HD video is HUGE so you'll want to have a fast broadband Internet connection to download HD video smoothly.
> 
> What speed Internet connection do you have and what speed computer are you using?
> 
> ...


I got comcast and youtube or comcast is shocking things. The flash there starts downloading at 2000KB and drops and drops in speed and it will drop to below 60KB. So what starts out that should take about 4 or 5 seconds now takes about 3 or 4 min's. 
I have comcast and got 12Mbps speed but at video sites the spends are very slow so someone is holding back the speeds.

It played ok for me and over all it is faster tonight.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

hewee said:


> I have comcast and got 12Mbps speed but at video sites the spends are very slow so someone is holding back the speeds.


Strange. I wonder if you have some physical cable issues at work, impeding your performance. Do you have the Comcast "Performance" package? I have that package and don't experience the performance behavior you describe.

Peace...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No sure of the package. I said something to them after I sign up for the newer 16 Mpbs before they even had that deal because it was a short time test so that had it a limit time. I got cut off and called back and they changed the account that cost a whole lot more. When I got the bill I called and they changed it and dropped me back to 6 Mpbs and places like YouTube were very slow. 
I think Comcast is doing this to video sites. 
I can download files from some sites up to about 2800 KB a second and that is fast and it may drop to 800 at time but most time drops to about 1500 and that is what I pay for. 

I think they changed how they routed me after that one day that effects video sites liker youtube.


----------

